# noob rocker panel molding question



## Bigalsworth (Nov 22, 2011)

Hey guys I am installing the rocker panel moldings on my 69 gto and bought the hardware kit off of Ames. Question is how the hell does that install? The clips kinda make sense to me but the long flat does not. I have added pictures of the hardware, if anyone can give me some insight that would be great.

Scott


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

The small retainers are attached to the rocker outer with self-tapping sheet metal screws (I think they came in the kit).
This is how they look when installed:









The molding is loaded downward to engage the upper edge of these retainers, then rotated downward and in towards the bottom of the rocker panel.

The long retainers are hooked into the hook at the bottom of the rocker molding and rotated down, towards the pinch weld flange at the bottom of the rocker panel. You should find existing screw holes in the bottom surface of the rocker panels where the long retainers were screwed into the rocker.

The white nylon retainer snaps into the square hole in the front fender. There is a chrome or stainless steel, phillips head screw that retains the front part of the rocker molding to the front fender.

If you have the 1969n Fisher Body Service Manual, it's all in there.

HTH


----------



## Bigalsworth (Nov 22, 2011)

Awesome thanks jmt. A few more questions because its hard to see in the picture. The small retainers are mounted with the concave section facing outward away from the body with the protruding nub on the top? I do have the fisher body manual and I must be blind because I have looked through it 3 times and could not find it, I will look again.

Thanks again,

scott



jmt455 said:


> The small retainers are attached to the rocker outer with self-tapping sheet metal screws (I think they came in the kit).
> This is how they look when installed:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

The end of the part at the left in this photo (under your thumb) is the top pf the retainer.
near the bottom of the retainer, there is a tab that gets inserted into a hole at the bottom of the rocker panel.


----------



## Bigalsworth (Nov 22, 2011)

I have one more question to add to this. My rocker panel does not have the holes for the tabs to sit in, can I bend those tabs flat or cut them off or do I need to drill the holes in the rocker panel for them to sit in?

Thanks,

Scott


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Those larger holes are there mostly to keep the mounting clips from twisting on the one mounting screw. If you already have paint on the car, I'd hesitate to drill the holes for them because you'd be creating good bare metal spots for rust to start, right where you don't want it. I'd be tempted to do what you said - modify the clips and then probably use some good emblem/trim adhesive to stick them down so they won't turn on you.

Bear


----------



## Bigalsworth (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks Bear, I ended up modifying them. The tape is a good idea and I happen to have some two sided aviation tape to use. What do you guys use for rust protection after drilling holes in the metal?


----------

